# oil smell at Idle



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I have recently bought a new 2012 cruze eco At..I know about all the new car plastics burning in and other smells when new, but I definatly smelling burnt oil smell at idle (when I come to a stop after driving and warmed up) coming though the fresh air vent on number 1 fan speed...i looked in the engine and i dont see and oil anywhere...Any ideas? Its getting me sick! of course when im on recirculate i cant smell it, but a soon as i roll down the window at a drive through, there it is...no smoke .anybody else have this issue?


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I can on mine, 2011 with 20k miles I pulled the intake going to the throttle body from the intercooler and the was a displeasing amount of oil in it...


----------



## motorman (Sep 26, 2010)

rcclockman said:


> I have recently bought a new 2012 cruze eco At..I know about all the new car plastics burning in and other smells when new, but I definatly smelling burnt oil smell at idle (when I come to a stop after driving and warmed up) coming though the fresh air vent on number 1 fan speed...i looked in the engine and i dont see and oil anywhere...Any ideas? Its getting me sick! of course when im on recirculate i cant smell it, but a soon as i roll down the window at a drive through, there it is...no smoke .anybody else have this issue?


make sure the oil filler cap is on correctly as there was a TSB about this.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmm. I have a burning oil smell on mine too, it's a 2012 early build if it matters.


----------



## unsub (Feb 5, 2011)

I just started to smell the same yesterday. I noticed it after letting it warm up before heading out to work. Thought maybe it had something to do with the cold weather as it was in the single digits. Guess I'll have to check the filler cap. Mine's a 2011, about 12k miles.


----------



## Roncruiser (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been dealing withnthe same issue for a few months now. Everything and everyone would smell oil after being inside the car for a long time. The dealer seems to have a failed sense of smell and refuses to acknowledge the smell. Its a heath concern to me when me and my young one is inside. I have to open the window even on a -30c day.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, something is wrong, I swear my wife has a far superior smeller than my German Shepherd dog. Absolutely no complaints from her since our 2012 2LT was new.

How about checking your dipstick every morning with the car parked in the same spot and before you even start the car. Don't even have to wipe it off, just pull it up and look at it. Is it going down? I do that frequently, still have 30% oil life remaining. Still at the same level, but getting dark. I am waiting for a tad warmer day and less snow so I can shovel all that road salt crap off my garage floor. Getting to the point where I don't like that crap dripping in my face when its time to change the oil.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cam covers leaking?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the dipstick is securely pushed in and the oil fill and filter caps are on properly and not mis-threaded you should not be smelling oil. Take it in.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

add me to this list. '12 5,5k. only when car is warmed up and at a long stop(dropping kid off at dc or long stoplight) smell goes away within a min of driving again. checked filler cap and oil filter cap but not dipstick. will check that tom. i hate bringing in my car for things like this becuase they alway seem to say everything is great and theres no problem with the car. someday ill get to the dealer


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this a burnt oil odor?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Is this a burnt oil odor?


for me its not a burnt smell. smells like oil leaking under the hood but none to be seen anywhere.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You must have a better nose than my wife, removed the cap from an oil bottle and told her to take a sniff, could barely detect an odor. Maybe because it was cold.

Would be far more concerned with coolant leaks, many reported here so far, so can be deadly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> You must have a better nose than my wife, removed the cap from an oil bottle and told her to take a sniff, could barely detect an odor. Maybe because it was cold.
> 
> Would be far more concerned with coolant leaks, many reported here so far, so can be deadly.


Never had an oil leak onto a hot part of an engine?

It smells like @#$^. Terrible smell that will make you sick.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rcclockman said:


> I have recently bought a new 2012 cruze eco At..I know about all the new car plastics burning in and other smells when new, but I definatly smelling burnt oil smell at idle (when I come to a stop after driving and warmed up) coming though the fresh air vent on number 1 fan speed...i looked in the engine and i dont see and oil anywhere...Any ideas? Its getting me sick! of course when im on recirculate i cant smell it, but a soon as i roll down the window at a drive through, there it is...no smoke .anybody else have this issue?




rcclockman,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

This could actually smell similar to glycol oil in the vent. Take it in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Never had an oil leak onto a hot part of an engine?
> 
> It smells like @#$^. Terrible smell that will make you sick.


OP said it wasn't a burnt oil odor, read back. Of course I can smell burnt oil, even see it, namely from trucks and school buses that aren't required to meet EPA requirements that little tiny cars have to do.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Roncruiser said:


> I have been dealing withnthe same issue for a few months now. Everything and everyone would smell oil after being inside the car for a long time. The dealer seems to have a failed sense of smell and refuses to acknowledge the smell. Its a heath concern to me when me and my young one is inside. I have to open the window even on a -30c day.




Roncruiser,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would recommend if you are having this issue that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Also, please keep me posted. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had changed my oil about a week ago , same thing slight oil smell.... Oil cap was 180 deg off when tightened , I made sure the writing was towards the front and dot on cap was also. The smell is now gone. It never leaked just smelled a little which my guess is blowby was sneaking past..... It is back


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> You must have a better nose than my wife, removed the cap from an oil bottle and told her to take a sniff, could barely detect an odor. Maybe because it was cold.
> 
> Would be far more concerned with coolant leaks, many reported here so far, so can be deadly.



BIG news might be coming soon about the coolant smell! Keep watching ABC TV!


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a burning oil smell after I did my first oil change, but that was quickly replace by the antifreeze smell. Thanks gm.


----------



## MizzCruze (Feb 24, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> I have recently bought a new 2012 cruze eco At..I know about all the new car plastics burning in and other smells when new, but I definatly smelling burnt oil smell at idle (when I come to a stop after driving and warmed up) coming though the fresh air vent on number 1 fan speed...i looked in the engine and i dont see and oil anywhere...Any ideas? Its getting me sick! of course when im on recirculate i cant smell it, but a soon as i roll down the window at a drive through, there it is...no smoke .anybody else have this issue?


Ive had my car in 5 times for the same issue and the dealer can never smell the oil smell...I have a 2011 with 920000km now...have you gotten yours figured out yet?


----------



## jlettiere7 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco model and I kept smelling and seeing smoke coming from engine, I have had them change the cam shaft covers as there was a leak in the seal, they also changed the coolant pump which i guess there was a service recall on it, and last I had them replace the seals to the oil bypass lines as that was showing we thought was the cause but I am still smelling oil at times. It only happens when you either put the engine under pressure when you go from a stopped position or as traffic is bad in tampa florida area stop go stop go traffic seems to bring out that smell, dealership in tarpon springs fl think I am crazy as i have brought it in so many times i think they cringe every time they see me. Any help on this would be great. the only has 77K miles


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Oil Cooler leaking down the side of the block, dripping on the exhaust and burning off before it reaches the ground and that is what you smell? At least that is what was my issue...2012 1LT 1.4l turbo.


----------



## JayJay88 (Jul 31, 2020)

Check your valve cover (The whole valve cover. NOT THE GASKET)it has a built-in PCV valve which will cause high intake pressure if it's clogged and you cannot unclog it you have to buy a valve cover. It will cause a poisonous odor during a idol. Like burning oil. We tried everything. It also would sometimes make the turbo Mount function. Also this was a 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4 turbo. I believe it's the same for the 1.8 engines as well and probably many other GM newer engines There's also a permanent fix for it because it apparently happens a lot I'll put the link below... Anyways I Hope this helps!! ☮✌😎






PCV Fix kit 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T


A couple of things done to my Cruze, installed the aftermarket pcv relocation kit and made a hose to replace the fragile corrugated vacuum line that goes from the turbo to the engine. Also had to put a new valve cover on because when the PCV fails inside the intake manifold it pops the...



www.bobistheoilguy.com


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Probably leaking Oil Cooler. Inspect your exhaust pipe just before the catalytic convertor. It drips on it and smokes. An oil change will make it smoke more because the fresh oil is thinner.


----------



## Kennyw (Jun 25, 2020)

rcclockman said:


> I have recently bought a new 2012 cruze eco At..I know about all the new car plastics burning in and other smells when new, but I definatly smelling burnt oil smell at idle (when I come to a stop after driving and warmed up) coming though the fresh air vent on number 1 fan speed...i looked in the engine and i dont see and oil anywhere...Any ideas? Its getting me sick! of course when im on recirculate i cant smell it, but a soon as i roll down the window at a drive through, there it is...no smoke .anybody else have this issue?


2014 encode, 1.4l . Same issue. STRONG oil smell at idle. Cabin air filter looks(and smells) fine. Help!
Buick Encore


----------

